# Noob Question



## papabear (18/11/16)

Hey guys,

@MamaBear spoiled me with a Smok OSUB plus kit. Great little piece of kit and I'm enjoying it a lot.... Huge puffy clouds are now a common occurrence for me.... 

There is just one thing. The Brit Beast tank leaks every time I fill it. It only leaks a while I'm filling it and it stops as soon as I screw the drip tip back... I tried filling with the airflow closed and it made no difference.

Am I being a real noob or am I missing something?


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Not familiar with that tank @papabear 

Have you checked if all the seals or o rings are in place and didnt come loose or get unseated?

Hopefully someone with experience of that tank can advise further


----------



## papabear (18/11/16)

Silver said:


> Not familiar with that tank @papabear
> 
> Have you checked if all the seals or o rings are in place and didnt come loose or get unseated?
> 
> Hopefully someone with experience of that tank can advise further



Yeah I checked. I also removed the pre-fitted coil to see it it was the coil but also no change. The thing that gets me is the fact that it only leaks when filling.


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

papabear said:


> Yeah I checked. I also removed the pre-fitted coil to see it it was the coil but also no change. The thing that gets me is the fact that it only leaks when filling.



Dont worry you are not the only one that experiences strange leaks or happenings with vape gear


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (18/11/16)

It sounds like to me the tank is causing pressure. You'll have to check your wicking. I know with the xl tank, if you don't get the wicking exactly right, it leaks when filling the tank because of the pressure. The wick in the vape wholes must be thicker thus when there is pressure forcing the juice into the wholes the wick should hold that force, send us some pics of the tank and the wicks and coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

